# I.D this frog please



## Renagade (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi, these are really common around west oz, we always caled them 'green and gold bell frogs' but after more reasearch, those species aren't native to WA. my guess is a motorbike frog, but sources tell me they are not found on the coastal plain. this particular frog was in greenwood which is 10 min from the beach in perth. now i have made a bet with my brother that it is not a green and gold bell frog, i need to find out what it is. cheers
ren


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 9, 2008)

Motorbike Frog (Litoria moorei)


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 9, 2008)

ps: Google makes me look like a professional :lol:

http://www.westernwildlife.com.au/frogs/moorei.htm


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 9, 2008)

Spotted-thighed Frog _ Litoria cyclorhynchus_ 
Maybe??


----------



## Renagade (Oct 9, 2008)

mmm i looked at the spotted thigh frog and toyed up with it. you might be onto something.


----------



## LadySnake (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm with Moose. Definately a motorbike frog.


----------



## Renagade (Oct 9, 2008)

http://www.museum.wa.gov.au/frogwatch/pages/frogs/sw/10.asp#


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 9, 2008)

me too.


----------



## Renagade (Oct 9, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## gman78 (Oct 10, 2008)

Strange looking fella.
Is the motorbike frog named for the noise it makes?


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 10, 2008)

If its not Green and Golden Bell (which it seriously looks like), then yeah, id say Motorbike Frog.


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 10, 2008)

gman78 said:


> Is the motorbike frog named for the noise it makes?



I found this  Have a listen.........http://www.museum.wa.gov.au/frogwatch/pages/frogs/sw/Lit.moo.mp3


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Oct 10, 2008)

*Choose your pic!*

The first is a green and golden bell frog(Litoria Aurea)
While the second is a motor bike frog!(Litoria Moorei)








Cheers
Tara!​


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 10, 2008)

moosenoose said:


> I found this  Have a listen.........http://www.museum.wa.gov.au/frogwatch/pages/frogs/sw/Lit.moo.mp3



lol


----------



## No-two (Oct 10, 2008)

Ohh it would be so pretty if it didn't have those bumps all over it


----------



## channi (Oct 10, 2008)

vroom vroom i'm with moose on this one


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 10, 2008)

wow the famous motorbike frog ive heard western australians talk about
i just listened to the sound file


----------

